# Douglas County Hunting Association



## sefirehunt (May 23, 2016)

Douglas County Hunting Association welcomes the fact of being a true family oriented hunting club for over 40 years. We currently have over 4500 acres in the following counties: Taliaferro, Carroll, Coweta, Warren and Haralson. At Warren and Taliaferro county properties, Hog hunting is permitted allowing you an abundance of Deer, Turkey, and Hogs to hunt and only 5 minutes from I-20. First years membership is $550.00 (and that includes your wife and children being under the age of 18), and then dues is reduced to $500.00 each year after that. Each tract has a camp site, some have electricity. The club also plants food plots. For information, applications, By-Laws, and maps of our tracts, please visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com, or you can contact Jim Rutledge (President) at 770-942-4650 or at rutman8600@att.net or Steve Hand (Vice-President) at 770-769-6078, (cell) 678-848-6080 or at hand6080@gmail.com - Looking forward to hunting with you and your family during the 2016-2017 Hunting season.


----------



## sefirehunt (Jun 15, 2016)

It's that time of the year, if you are looking for a new place to hunt - check out the info above. Thanks and have a great hunting season


----------



## sefirehunt (Jun 23, 2016)

*Douglas County Hunting Association - Bow Season is just under 3 months away*

Have you found a place to hunt yet? Douglas County Hunting Association welcomes the fact of being a true family oriented hunting club for over 40 years. We currently have over 4500 acres in the following counties: Taliaferro, Carroll, Coweta, Warren and Haralson. At Warren and Taliaferro county properties, Hog hunting is permitted allowing you an abundance of Deer, Turkey, and Hogs to hunt and only 5 minutes from I-20. First years membership is $550.00 (and that includes your wife and children being under the age of 18), and then dues is reduced to $500.00 each year after that. Each tract has a camp site, some have electricity. The club also plants food plots. For information, applications, By-Laws, and maps of our tracts, please visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com, or you can contact Jim Rutledge (President) at 770-942-4650 or at rutman8600@att.net or Steve Hand (Vice-President) at 770-769-6078, (cell) 678-848-6080 or at hand6080@gmail.com - Looking forward to hunting with you and your family during the 2016-2017 Hunting season.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 23, 2016)

How many members?


----------



## sefirehunt (Jul 25, 2016)

*How Many Members?*



Crakajak said:


> How many members?



We are still accepting applications - best persons to talk to is Steve Hand (Vice-President) at 770-769-6078, (cell) 678-848-6080 or at hand6080@gmail.com or Jim Rutledge (President) at 770-942-4650 or at rutman8600@att.net


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jul 26, 2016)

Do yall allow Coonhunting


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello!  Is the website down?

Thanks
MBD


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Aug 2, 2016)

Per club president lease is full and on a wait list.

MBD


----------

